# Tampa Repticon 09/25-26/10



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Florida International Reptile Show Tampa Main Page

Anybody going? I thought I was going but the opening weekend for Halloween Horror Nights has me occupied.

Bill Schwinn will be vending as well as Under The Canopy/Jane Brown.
http://www.underthecanopyfarms.net/


----------



## Andy Hoffman (Aug 27, 2010)

Do the vendors normally have any dry goods such as ABG Mix available at these shows? I would like to pick some up at the Orlando Repticon next month.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Most of the PDF vendors that do the FL shows have little to no supplies.

Under The Canopy usually has some supplies like live moss and broms but they don't do the Orlando Repticons. (Tampa Repticons and Daytona Expo only)

You probably won't find ABG mix at a FL show. Joshs Frogs has the best price anyway. (even with shipping)


----------



## Andy Hoffman (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, thanks for the info. I plan on going either way, especially since I missed Daytona. Is there usually a big selection of frogs? This will be my first show.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

The Orlando Repticons are usually thin on PDFs.
The two main sellers will be resellers (not bred by them) which will be Bay Area Reptiles and Thomas Lossman (The frog moss man).

Starting in Jan. 2011 I will be vending the Orlando Repticons.


----------

